# Neue Aio höhere temps als gedacht



## Pegrini (8. Januar 2023)

Hey leute ich habe mir eine Arctic Freezer 2 280 argb gekauft und habe auch alles laut Anleitung alles korrekt angeschlossen
ich hatte mir auch mehrere Videos dazu angeguckt und leute hatten mit der Aio und auch den gleichen CPU schon im Idle 23-25 grad und bei mir sind es nur 30-33 grad kann mir jemand sagen wieso das so ist ? die Paste habe ich auch 3 mal erneuert mx4,mx5,mx6.

i7 13700k
MSI Z690 a Pro
Arctic Freezer 2 280 ARGB
Gehäuse dynamic o11 mini 3x Lüfter oben warme Luft raus, 3 unten kalte Luft rein, Radiator an der seite


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Januar 2023)

Und die Lüfter auf der AiO blasen wohin? Welche Grafikkarte hast du verbaut? Wie ist deine Raumtemperatur?


Pegrini schrieb:


> leute hatten mit der Aio und auch den gleichen CPU schon im Idle 23-25 grad und bei mir sind es nur 30-33 grad


Hatten die auch den selben Aufbau wie du?

Abseits davon sind Idle-Temps ohnehin praktisch Bockwurst. Lastwerte sind wichtig.


----------



## Pegrini (8. Januar 2023)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Und die Lüfter auf der AiO blasen wohin? Welche Grafikkarte hast du verbaut? Wie ist deine Raumtemperatur?
> 
> Hatten die auch den selben Aufbau wie du?
> 
> Abseits davon sind Idle-Temps ohnehin praktisch Bockwurst. Lastwerte sind wichtig.


naja die haben zwar anderes case aber das macht ja nicht direkt so ein unterschied, die lüfter blasen die warme luft raus die Raumtemperatur weiß ich nicht ich erfrier aber und brauch eine decke xd


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Januar 2023)

Also zunächst mal, solltest du die Lüfter der AIO so montieren, dass sie die Luft von außen ansaugen und durch den Radiator is innere des Gehäuse pusten, das macht dann schon was aus.

Zum anderen, weisst du ja nicht wie "andere" in einem anderen Case die Lüfter einstellen... wie die sich dann regeln etc.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal die Lüfter wie oben beschrieben montieren und dann nochmal schauen...


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Januar 2023)

Pegrini schrieb:


> naja die haben zwar anderes case aber das macht ja nicht direkt so ein unterschied


Doch.


Pegrini schrieb:


> , die lüfter blasen die warme luft raus


... und saugen damit schön warme Luft aus dem Gehäuseinneren an, insbesondere von der Grafikkarte, die auch ihre paar W verheizt.


Pegrini schrieb:


> die Raumtemperatur weiß ich nicht ich erfrier aber und brauch eine decke xd


Also etwa 20°C.  



Pegrini schrieb:


> den gleichen CPU schon im Idle 23-25 grad und bei mir sind es nur 30-33 grad kann mir jemand sagen wieso das so ist ?


Um jetzt die eigentliche Frage zu beantworten: Es gibt mal wieder verschiedene Gründe. Lies das mal. Der Verbrauch deiner CPU und damit die Wärmeentwicklung ist ziemlich stark an die Last gekoppelt. Wenn dein System Berge an Hintergrundarbeiten zu verarbeiten hat, dann steigt auch die Last ein klein wenig an. Außerdem ist jede CPU anders und die Sensorik ist in dem Bereich nicht sonderlich genau, sondern um die 100°C, wo sie wichtig ist. Da kann gleiche Hardware schonmal etwas auseinander liegen. Meine beiden 2080ti's liegen auch ziemlich genau 2K auseinander und das ist reproduzierbar und einzig auf die Sensorik zurückzuführen. Dann kommt noch das Gehäuse und die Montage der Wakü dazu, die Lüfterdrehzahlen und die Frischluftzufuhr im Raum selbst.
Aber wie gesagt, deine Idle-Werte sind Bockwurst. Lastwerte sind wichtig, insbesondere in Relation zur Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## Pegrini (8. Januar 2023)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Um jetzt die eigentliche Frage zu beantworten: Es gibt mal wieder verschiedene Gründe. Lies das mal. Der Verbrauch deiner CPU und damit die Wärmeentwicklung ist ziemlich stark an die Last gekoppelt. Wenn dein System Berge an Hintergrundarbeiten zu verarbeiten hat, dann steigt auch die Last ein klein wenig an. Außerdem ist jede CPU anders und die Sensorik ist in dem Bereich nicht sonderlich genau, sondern um die 100°C, wo sie wichtig ist. Da kann gleiche Hardware schonmal etwas auseinander liegen. Meine beiden 2080ti's liegen auch ziemlich genau 2K auseinander und das ist reproduzierbar und einzig auf die Sensorik zurückzuführen. Dann kommt noch das Gehäuse und die Montage der Wakü dazu, die Lüfterdrehzahlen und die Frischluftzufuhr im Raum selbst.
> Aber wie gesagt, deine Idle-Werte sind Bockwurst. Lastwerte sind wichtig, insbesondere in Relation zur Leistungsaufnahme.



eine sache noch selbst wenn ich die pumpe auf 50% rpm einstelle oder 100% ändert das zb die temperatur auch nicht wirklich das ist doch komisch oder das war bei meiner alten aio auch so


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Januar 2023)

Weil im Leerlauf auch nicht viel passiert. Bei den paar W, die die CPU verheizt, hat der Durchfluss kaum Einfluss. Sowas misst man unter möglichst hoher Last. Da sieht man dann auch die Unterschiede.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Januar 2023)

Ist das eigentlich so schwierig, sich die Sachen von Sinusspass und mir zu beherzigen und die Lüfter zu drehen?
Das wird sonst nix!


----------



## IICARUS (Dienstag um 16:43)

Pegrini schrieb:


> hatte mir auch mehrere Videos dazu angeguckt und leute hatten mit der Aio und auch den gleichen CPU schon im Idle 23-25 grad und bei mir sind es nur 30-33 grad kann mir jemand sagen wieso das so ist ?


Stell mal das Energiesparen in Windows ein, dann werden die Kerne und die Spannung heruntergesetzt und dadurch geht auch die Temperatur niedriger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

